# pensacola beach peir 12/6/09



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

Went to the peir today from 6am to 2:30. About mid-morning is when the bobo's showed up and almost everybody got hooked up. 2 kings were also caught and a whole lot of sharks were caught to. Water looked good.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Late kings! Thats cool. Ready to catch some bonita myself.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't wait to catch Bonita myself. Are they here yet? Anyone caught any?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *t65k3 (12/17/2009)*Can't wait to catch Bonita myself. Are they here yet? Anyone caught any?




i have caught a few this year. couple weeks ago around thanksgiving they were thick but since last friday there have been maybe 5 caught.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jaceboat (12/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *t65k3 (12/17/2009)*Can't wait to catch Bonita myself. Are they here yet? Anyone caught any?
> ...


Thats until we get out there saturday. were gonna mash em.


----------

